# Paging Alpina5



## moba6 (Dec 14, 2005)

I tried messaging you, but I guess this is easier. I was just wondering what kind of suspension you have on your car. It looks lowered, judging by your pic. Thanks!


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Paging Alpina5 (moba6)*

the car has h&r coilovers







not all the way down, but will lower the car all the way once i put my rims back on ( now driving on my winter wheels)


----------



## moba6 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Paging Alpina5 (alpina5)*

Damn! I wish I had the money for h&r coilovers! Damn tuition







How much did they cost you, if you don't mind?


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Paging Alpina5 (moba6)*

$1200







but if u look at it this way, h&r springs are like 250$ plus 600$ struts







850$ so its not that big of a diffrence, but on the other side if u have a shop do the work for u that amount will pay for the labor.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Paging Alpina5 (alpina5)*

Alpina5, do you have any more pics of your car? I'd like to see if you don't mind.
Also, do the h&r coilovers have adjustable dampers?


_Modified by B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! at 4:44 PM 1-14-2006_


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Paging Alpina5 (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

i d have to look or snap new shots, but i ll try to get some for u http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

